# Fort Smallwood Park, Anne Arundel County



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

The park is now open daily until 12:00PM for fishing. Rock, Perch, Spot, Blues, Catfish, and at times Croaker make up the usual catches.


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

great news!
We can get more out of $5 entry fee. haha


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

No nite fishing at smallwood anymore? btw what kind of fish is up there right now?


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

9:00 - 12:00 is about all the night fishing you will get for now, eventually they may expand on selected nights, but who knows. Right now Perch, spot and rockfish are the bag.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm a little confused. The last time I was at Ft. Smallwood Park, about 6 weeks ago, the sign by the paybooth said the park closes at 8:30pm. I'm not sure what time it opened.

Would you please tell me the operating hours and whether on certain nights they allow night fishing?

Thanks,

Blue Heron


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I just answered my own question with the following link:

http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/ftsmallwood_park/programs.cfm

By the way the park opens at daily at 7am, closes at dusk, but is closed on Weds. It costs $5 per vehicle.

Blue Heron


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

The web site isn't updated yet, but the park now is open to 12 midnight for fishing on Friday's. Information was posted in the Maryland Gazette last Saturday (not daily).


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> The park is now open daily until 12:00PM for fishing. Rock, Perch, Spot, Blues, Catfish, and at times Croaker make up the usual catches.


Now I am confused...Is it open until midnight on friday's or daily?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Read the Link......*

Fort Smallwood Park *Programs*



*Fishing Until Midnight 
Friday, July 7 - until 12 midnight 
Friday, July 21 - until 12 midnight *

*Attention fishermen: Come enjoy an evening of fishing at Fort Smallwood Park. All participants must be in the park by 8:00 p.m.* You must be fishing to stay in the park. All rules and regulations must be followed; no alcohol, no open campfires, no parking along the shoreline. 

For more information contact park office (410) 222-0087


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

I plan to fish at fort smallwood this saturday. So are they open until 12am on saturday? are we alow to have camp fire anymore?


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

New park regulations say No Camp Fires...per the above post. Glad to see new Superintendant Debbie Y. settling in and the Dept expanding opportunities for angling.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Is there a pier at the park?


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

When i when to the grand re-opening and talked with Debbie Y. they indicated that the pier was going to be rebuilt, whether it has been i cannot say. Knowing Debbie an her track record from Lake Waterford Park it will happen if it already hasn't.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

*pier*

there is no pier as of a month ago. I went there once last month and the fishing wasn't to good. I caught 1 white perch and missed a whole bunch of fish on blood worm.


----------

